# Thiokol Spryte & Chariot Track References



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I thought I would share a few images here to illustrate some of the many changes that these snowcats have undergone in track design. I am speculating about the timing of these different designs except for the last, most modern version.

Photo one (below) shows what I believe is the original track design. It is composed of square stock tubing and two rubber belts. It is possible that buyers have had the option of "wide" or "narrow" tracks at any given time in the "Sprytes" production and if so, these would be the "narrow" versions. The original wheels appear to be the 6-bolt light-duty type typically found on trailers.










Photo two (below) shows the Chariot style tracks. These are also made of square stock tubing but every 7th cross piece has a "paddle blade" added to it and they are the "wide" version, featuring four rubber belts instead of two. In this case the wheels appear to be a lighter-duty 5-bolt type.










Photo three (below) shows a later version of the "wide" tracks, similar to the Chariot style but more heavy-duty. These are made of U-channel and are of a much more complex (and expensive) design. The cross pieces tapper out to the tips thus providing greater strength and once again, every 7th piece has a paddle blade.










Photo four (below) shows the design as provided today. I don't think that Thiokol handles the support of these vehicles any longer, I believe that parts today are supplied by a different vendor so this would represent their upgrade to the design. These cross pieces are also made of U-channel but of a much more simplified design. Some of the Sprytes today also feature a eight-spoke style wheel with no visible lug bolts which may or may not be original equipment.










The point of this is to highlight some of the many differences found just within the "Spryte" model line over the years and to show how hard it is to find the correct reference material. Hopefully by illustrating these differences, some of our members who live in or near snow country might be able to go out and identify a snowcat with the proper tracks and get us a photo survey of it (please remember to photograph the underside and the suspension as well as is possible). Good hunting.

Phil


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Looks like someone could do an awesome Phototch Brass and laser cut thin plastic kit of those tracks! It would be a heck of an add-on!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

drewid142 said:


> Looks like someone could do an awesome Phototch Brass and laser cut thin plastic kit of those tracks! It would be a heck of an add-on!


Since the chariot treads have all square crossmembers extending to the edges, I've been thinking about a solid link design. K&S 1/16" sq. brass tube is a pretty close match, sizewise. Might be more durable, for working RC treads. 

And don't forget the road wheels and drive sprocket; the stock kit versions are _WAY_ too wide.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I still want to scratch-build a Chariot and have been thinking about resin cast cross-pieces glued to black cloth ribbon to simulate the rubber straps. It might prove to be too difficult but that is my thinking right now.

Phil


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

Chariot was provided by Snow Services In Littleton Co, stoped there once and the place was closed for the week end, story was, they still had spare parts for it.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

woof359 said:


> Chariot was provided by Snow Services In Littleton Co, stoped there once and the place was closed for the week end, story was, they still had spare parts for it.


Did they have anything to do with the construction of the special chariot superstructure, or were they mainly the go-to people to keep the thing running?


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*stoped there once*



toyroy said:


> Did they have anything to do with the construction of the special chariot superstructure, or were they mainly the go-to people to keep the thing running?


i did stop by there once, cause i heard they still had spare canapy parts for it, got there late on a friday/holiday week end and they were all locked up. the place i stoped was there head quarters a plain office biulding in town, no snow kats any where to be seen.Since then they have moved and Im not sure where.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Looking at the last pic, I wonder what those little 'eyedrop bottle' shaped things are on some of the short crossbraces.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Spikes for better gripping on ice would be my guess.


----------

